# Pooping While Moving



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You've got to learn what he feels like when he first wants to poop. The second you feel what he's doing, tell him to keep moving. Don't let him stop and if he does stop get him moving right away, absolutely do not let him get away with stopping until his business is done. That means using a crop, spurs, ends of your reins, whatever and keep his butt in motion.

As an example of what to look for. My gelding starts to slow and his butt sways back and forth a bit so I know he's getting ready to go. That's when I give him some heel and ask him to keep going.


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

If you gotta go... you gotta go. I personally don't care when my horse poops when im rideing him. I can't run and poop at the same time so I don't expect him do be able too. I usually find that after a couple of minutes of brisk trotting or walking he poops, so maybe allow more time for him to warm up and 'get things moving'?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the same problem with my mare. But usually only whilst walking. She's too busy concentrating on where to put her feet in any other gait to worry about the rubbish disposal )
I agree with both posts. If you REALLY have to keep him moving, encourage him with a little pressure )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When you're chasing hounds over hill and dale, you can't afford the time it takes to stop and poop. Mine all learn to go on the go, be it in the arena, out foxhunting, or in the show ring. 

Carry a crop and make sure he keeps his forward motion. When he shows signs of slowing to go, tap him as hard as you need to keep him going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Like others have said, you just need to get his butt moving. If you can feel when he's about to poop [usually slowing down, raising the back, and back legs get a little bow-legged], give him a nudge, tap, smack, etc to get him going. You just have to get on top of him, and some horses will need more encouragement than others. Good luck!



KatRocks said:


> If you gotta go... you gotta go. I personally don't care when my horse poops when im rideing him. I can't run and poop at the same time so I don't expect him do be able too. I usually find that after a couple of minutes of brisk trotting or walking he poops, so maybe allow more time for him to warm up and 'get things moving'?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure you read the OP correctly. The OP doesn't care that he poops, just that he stops. As per the "I can't run and poop" logic, that is immensely flawed. Horses CAN walk, trot, canter, gallop, jump, rack, pace, running walk, etc etc and poop. It is not at all uncommon for riders to expect their horse to keep moving. Competition horses are disqualified if their horse stops in the middle of a test to take a poo.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they chose not to dump on their legs. Perhaps nature built this in as by steadily having manure on their hind legs could result in scald.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

If you let your horse stop every time he needs to poop, he's going to think it's okay to stop and poop every time.

To me, that's just an annoying habit and a way of avoiding work. And it's a really, really annoying habit when you're riding with a group on trail and the people in front of you keep letting their horses come to a sudden stop just to poop.

Horses _can_ move and defecate at the same time.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I think they chose not to dump on their legs. Perhaps nature built this in as by steadily having manure on their hind legs could result in scald.


While left to simply graze with the herd, I'm sure they would rather stand still and defecate. However, I think it is far more likely nature was thinking of "don't get eaten by predators or left behind when the herd is moving" than "most not scald the legs." A wild horse will not stop to poop when a mountain lion is after them. I'm not sure if horses can hold it, but they certainly won't stop until the coast is clear. They are designed to poop on the move.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> While left to simply graze with the herd, I'm sure they would rather stand still and defecate. However, I think it is far more likely nature was thinking of "don't get eaten by predators or left behind when the herd is moving" than "most not scald the legs." A wild horse will not stop to poop when a mountain lion is after them. I'm not sure if horses can hold it, but they certainly won't stop until the coast is clear. They are designed to poop on the move.


Bingo! No prey animal is going to stop to take a dump when a predator is in pursuit. Matter of fact they are designed to take a dump in emergencies to lighten the load for faster get aways.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, real cowboys can pee from the saddle but I haven't mastered the other yet.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

eliduc said:


> Well, real cowboys can pee from the saddle but I haven't mastered the other yet.


Eat enough beans then trot all day and I'm sure it'll just come naturally to you.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I have always wondered whether it was a reasonable request to ask a horse to keep moving while dropping a deuce- some people do, some people don't. Now I know! Thanks!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a cheapo whip attached to my saddle:

Leather Over and Under Whip - Statelinetack.com

She is a willing horse by nature, so I've never given her more than a very light tap on the butt. The way I do it, it is probably about as painful as my sneezing while on her...but when she feels me lifting it, she decides she wants to move after all. 

That said, if we're just walking along, I don't mind if she stops to poop. At a trot or canter, I expect her to continue moving regardless. She seems to understand the distinction between when we are trying to cover ground, and when we are on a stroll...


----------

